# Mayor of the Forum: Vote Here



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

The candidates are listed in no particular order - nobody got uppercase letters in their name so they can't look extra important (like IHT).

Winner gets an engraved tamper/gavel for six months. After that the Mayor selects the next mayor by whatever means he/she wishes - by vote, by fiat, by acclaim - whatever. Term of orifice is six months and then the tamper/gavel goes to the next Lord of the Manor.

I added kayakrat to the noms because he has been hanging around and doing good deeds for a long time, even if he is just a boy.


----------



## Hendu3270 (Jan 23, 2009)

Wait a minute....I don't see my name in the list. LOL

This is a good idea. Several of those guys have been extremely helpful to me.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Voting goes on for a week.

There must be at least 40 votes cast or this forum isn't worthy of having its own Mayor.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

I voted for Mr Moo.

Several reasons - he's a very knowledgable pipester, very helpful to his BOTL brethren, and he's a regular poster... been around a long time. 

Plus (see original post on this subject) I'm a sucker for a redhead with humongous... um... lungs! Yeah, lungs... that's the ticket.... :rotfl:

DON'T BE A SHREW,
DON'T ASK HOW,
VOTE FOR MOO,
SUPPORT YOUR COW!

Hey, I'd make a crappier mayor than even a PR person or poet!


----------



## brianwalden (Mar 18, 2009)

Question: Is a majority required to win (50.01% or more) or does the winner just have to receive more votes than any other candidate?


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

Although I call many candidates my friend I must cast my vote for the man who in my heart has held the title for sometime now. Joe, rules with a gentle madness with hat in hand


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

brianwalden said:


> Question: Is a majority required to win (50.01% or more) or does the winner just have to receive more votes than any other candidate?


Like Florida, I don't sweat election details. Maybe a majority, maybe a plurality, maybe we have a R-U-N-N-O-F-T. And if forty people don't read this forum and cast a vote then the whole scheme is academic.

The voting code? It's more like guidelines.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

That is a difficult choice because all of you senior members are very valuable contributors to our Ocean ecosystem...

I think we should throw a celebration banquet to honor and enjoy our Statesman Puffer Fish. :beerchug::dance::wave:










That being said I will go ahead and cast my secret ballot.... :lever:

.....


----------



## VoteKinky06 (Jan 7, 2006)

Mister Moo said:


> Like Florida, I don't sweat election details. Maybe a majority, maybe a plurality, maybe we have a R-U-N-N-O-F-T. And if forty people don't read this forum and cast a vote then the whole scheme is academic.
> 
> The voting code? It's more like guidelines.


So no electoral college then?:rotfl:


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

VoteKinky06 said:


> So no electoral college then?:rotfl:


No. None of that. 

Note - If we can't get 40 total pipe-smoker votes (for Mayor of the Pipe Forum) we may have to settle for a second-tier less prestigious title than Mayor. Something like Pipe Magistrate or Commissioner of Pipes. Worst case, The Village Pipe Idiot. Granted, a gavel engraved with "Village Pipe Idiot" isn't quite the emblem of RESPECT I was aiming for but, times are tough and we'll have to get by with who we got.


----------



## brianwalden (Mar 18, 2009)

fiddlegrin said:


> I think we should throw a celebration banquet to honor and enjoy our Statesman Puffer Fish. :beerchug::dance::wave:


I fully expect our first mayor to declare his inauguration day a pipe forum holiday with over-the-top festivities planned for the occasion.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

tzaddi said:


> Although I call many candidates my friend I must cast my vote for the man who in my heart has held the title for sometime now. Joe, rules with a gentle madness with hat in hand


I'm flattered stranger but it looks like the Moo man is handing out a spanking



brianwalden said:


> Question: Is a majority required to win (50.01% or more) or does the winner just have to receive more votes than any other candidate?


We'll have no coalition mayorships in the pipe forum , besides Moo's gonna spank the competition


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Mad Hatter said:


> ... Moo's gonna spank the competition


Not to worry, Joe. This election lasts a whole week and, as we all know, things can change fast when it gets down to crunch time. Ask the folks in that one-senator state, Minnesota, about THAT. At only 20 votes, however, this is still just a Village Idiot election. But whatever. If elected, I look forward to building an Anti-Aromatic Pro-Mojito Cult of Personality that will last for 1,000 years.
:martini:


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

Moo started the idea, Moo got neople nomnated, Moo is winning.........sounds like an inside job. Someone along the way is getting hosed......and I aint talking womens leggings. 

I prefer utter an unadulterated anarchy......the ends justify the means......never say die......I love the smell of napalm in the morning........INDEED!!


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Now *THAT'S* a platform!

"quote" I look forward to building an Anti-Aromatic Pro-Mojito Cult of Personality that will last for 1,000 years.""quote"

What a Guy!


----------



## Dedalus (Dec 10, 2008)

Kayak_Rat said:


> I prefer utter an unadulterated anarchy......the ends justify the means......never say die......I love the smell of napalm in the morning........INDEED!!


You mean 'udder' unadulterated anarchy once this becomes Moo's barnyard.:rotfl:


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

fiddlegrin said:


> Now *THAT'S* a platform!
> 
> "quote" I look forward to building an Anti-Aromatic Pro-Mojito Cult of Personality that will last for 1,000 years.""quote"
> 
> What a Guy!


I am here for you. I am your Citizen Pipe. Under the firm (but gentle) hand of a 2nd-half 2009 Moo Regime, I promise all the Kayakrats (and fellow travelers) of this virtual world will be hunted down, "secured" for your protection and totally regrooved for correct and optimal performance.


----------



## SixPackSunday (Dec 25, 2008)

Who you gonna vote for? 
I know who!
Any smart man,
Will vote for Moo!


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Uh oh. The Irishman is making a run. I gotta make some videos. :help:


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Kayak_Rat said:


> I prefer utter an unadulterated anarchy...INDEED!!





Dedalus said:


> You mean 'udder' unadulterated anarchy once this becomes Moo's barnyard.:rotfl:


Perhaps to avoid an "anarchy", we should form a *"Lolly Pipe Guild"*

Say Mister Moo and two udder members. ppp


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Mister Moo said:


> Not to worry, Joe. This election lasts a whole week and, as we all know, *things can change fast when it gets down to crunch time*. Ask the folks in that one-senator state, Minnesota, about THAT. At only 20 votes, however, this is still just a Village Idiot election. But whatever. If elected, I look forward to building an Anti-Aromatic Pro-Mojito Cult of Personality that will last for 1,000 years.
> :martini:


Well I guess I'll take those carp fillets from last spring and a case of beer down on Geritol Hill (old folks housing) and round up some new pipe smokers for the forum :biglaugh:


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

:ask: Who to vote for? Who to vote for? I don't know!!!


----------



## longburn (Mar 28, 2009)

Im still new here and haven't had the opprotunity to meet anyone really.I don't know any of the candidates at all so i'll probably pass on the vote.

But usually if someone is running for mayor they go around and introduce themselves.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

longburn said:


> Im still new here and haven't had the opprotunity to meet anyone really.I don't know any of the candidates at all so i'll probably pass on the vote.
> 
> But usually if someone is running for mayor they go around and introduce themselves.


Hi Longburn. I'm Mad Hatter aka Joe. I'm one of the guys in last place (because we all know that anything but first is last) Don't vote for me :madgrin: Moo's the man


----------



## woops (Aug 5, 2007)

Trying to help this get to 40 so the guy doesn't have to call himself The Village Pipe Idiot. That's my title! :wave:


----------



## longburn (Mar 28, 2009)

Mad Hatter said:


> Hi Longburn. I'm Mad Hatter aka Joe. I'm one of the guys in last place (because we all know that anything but first is last) Don't vote for me :madgrin: Moo's the man


Hi Joe,I'm not saying you got my vote,but being the first to come up and shake my hand means a lot:madgrin: and nice to meet you.The others will have to be creative to beat that one.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

longburn said:


> Hi Joe,I'm not saying you got my vote,but being the first to come up and shake my hand means a lot:madgrin: and nice to meet you.The others will have to be creative to beat that one.


Moo can beat it. He's the resident master of BS. Seriously, I'm mentally unstable. Its the only reason people keep me around. Get it? Mad Hatter? BTW and FYI: The resident Mad Hatter voted for the Moo man........... and that's no bull 

Scotty?
:rapture:


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

I voted for Moo.

What choice do I have? He keeps sending me his lingerie modeling portfolio pics and swears to only stop once elected D I C K T A T O R, or I meant, M A Y O R of Moopipeville ...










You are the, our, _man_ Mr. Moo! ????


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

longburn said:


> The others will have to be creative to beat that one.


Longburn. It's a no brainer!!!

Vote for Mister Moo!!!

_"He'll make all your dreams come true"._


----------



## SmokinJohnny (Jan 21, 2009)

Since we became a socialist nation this year, the new Mayor must split his stash of Dunhill blends amongst all forum members equally.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

longburn said:


> Hi Joe,I'm not saying you got my vote,but being the first to come up and shake my hand means a lot:madgrin: and nice to meet you.The others will have to be creative to beat that one.


Joe is the kind of guy to Mayor an operation like the Pipe Forum because he is sincere and to the point and incredibly helpful to the pipe gwasshoppuhs. But I voted for Blaylock because he's a good mod. But there wouldn't be a pipe forum (or a coffee forum) if it wasn't for IHT. But DubintheDam is great to make videos while lending an international flair to this rawther Ameri-centric forum.

But, Longburn! A vote for Mister Moo is a rock solid vote for a pipe smoker who roasts his own coffee, writes long copy and makes campaign promises that can't be kept. I will maybe send you some free stuff if you vote for me and, of course, I will need a staff with a lot of depth; there are, shall we say, "opportunities" in a Moo administration for bright young pipe smokers (and pipe posers) looking to frequent the corridors of power.

But several noms have no votes and will feel hurt if ignored. Best to vote some someone who is voteless; they're all deserving except kayakrat.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

What??, No "Write-In" selection??

But..... I voted


----------



## VFD421 (Nov 8, 2008)

I cast my ballot, hope the chad was not left hanging :wave:


----------



## wharfrathoss (Dec 27, 2006)

vote for ABVDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZ!!! hydroponic crack for all!!!


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

I see someone felt sorry for me! I got a vote! Must have been my "Pot In Every Chicken" promise. The problem is the chickens keep OD'ing...


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

dmkerr said:


> I see someone felt sorry for me! I got a vote! Must have been my "Pot In Every Chicken" promise. The problem is the chickens keep OD'ing...


Good job! We are a broad-minded community.

Campaign promise: In the public interest a Moo administration will hunt that guy down and have him drawn and quartered.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Mister Moo said:


> Good job! We are a broad-minded community.
> 
> Campaign promise: In the public interest a Moo administration will hunt that guy down and have him drawn and quartered.


It should be done publicly so that the other person somewhere in the universe that might think likewise will consider the consequences of his actions.


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

Wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

What genius voted for me????

I am running on the anarchy platform......down with the man.......never say die......dont eat yellow snow!!!!




Oh wait....by voting for me it was a vote against me.......oh the webs we weave......


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

Mister Moo said:


> Good job! We are a broad-minded community.
> [\QUOTE]
> 
> I like broads too......


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Kayak_Rat said:


> Mister Moo said:
> 
> 
> > Good job! We are a broad-minded community.
> ...


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

The man who came up with the idea is in the lead! This smacks of dirty corrupt political deceit. I say let's lynch the Mayor as soon as he arrives in town!


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

DubintheDam said:


> The man who came up with the idea is in the lead! This smacks of *the will of the people.*. I say let's *bow to* the Mayor as soon as he arrives in town!


With great power comes great responsibility and, I hope, free stuff. I want to thank you, and all the little people upon whose shoulders I climb, for your kind endorsement and support.

Once elected as Dear Leader and fellow pipe smoker it is my fervent hope and prayer that ALL pipe smokers in orbit around my enlightened guidance (system) will be able to stand just a little taller and a little straighter (so I can see farther and breath the clearer fresher air above).


----------



## WWhermit (Nov 30, 2008)

I like broads too......








[/QUOTE]

Damn, found my fetish spot! All day long now I've been walking around muttering to myself, "I'd hit all that!"


----------



## DeadFrog (Mar 19, 2009)

plexiprs said:


> I voted for Moo.
> 
> What choice do I have? He keeps sending me his lingerie modeling portfolio pics and swears to only stop once elected D I C K T A T O R, or I meant, M A Y O R of Moopipeville ...
> 
> ...


Well after seeing this sassy picture of Mr.Moo, I HAD to give him my vote! :r

But in all seriousness even though I'm a noob, searching the forums for various topics I've come across quite a few of Moo's posts that have helped me out. Plus his posts are always good for a chuckle so I had to throw a vote his way. :thumb:


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

I am really not familiar with about half of the candidates and the ones I know are all great choices. In the end, I ended up dropping my vote on Mr. Moo!


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

DeadFrog said:


> ... I've come across quite a few of Moo's posts that have helped me out. Plus his posts are always good for a chuckle so I had to throw a vote his way. :thumb:


I live to serve coffee, steel-cut oats and crispy bacon


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Late returns are coming in from the far, far, far outlying areas where bars are now closed; these districts historically favor the Arkansas candidates. Many rural voters, having seen results from polls that just closed in other states 20-years earlier, often throw up their hands and ask, "Why bother?"

Indeed.










:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## dogsplayinpoker (Jan 23, 2007)

alright, who is the mayoral candidate who used to be a comedian....cause I'm votin' for him


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

dogsplayinpoker said:


> alright, who is the mayoral candidate who used to be a comedian....cause I'm votin' for him


Moo's gonna double his post count with this thread alone. Please don't encourage him


----------



## brianwalden (Mar 18, 2009)

If Moo becomes mayor he's going to set up the pipe forum to automatically asterisk out the "p" word (the one that ends in "ack") like the site does with other swear words.

Newbies are going to be awfully confused when they see a thread about ****ing a pipe. :drum:


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

70 votes cast! Lookit all those pipers! 
:woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

brianwalden said:


> ...........
> 
> Newbies are going to be awfully confused when they see a thread about ****ing a pipe. :drum:


Snahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha! :bump:


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

Mad Hatter said:


> I'm flattered stranger but it looks like the Moo man is handing out a spanking


Strange&#8230; yes, that I am&#8230;but a stranger, no. I am familiar as in family.


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

*BUMPING - The Pipe Mayor's Coronation*

Just keeping this at the top of the message list ... *BUMP!*


----------



## brianwalden (Mar 18, 2009)

Can the innauguration be on the 15th? I feel the ides are a fitting day for our esteemed mayor to take office.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

brianwalden said:


> Can the inauguration be on the 15th? I feel the ides are a fitting day for our esteemed mayor to take office.


I am feeling that, with the considerable number of votes, a run-off election will be appropriate. Howsabout a Mayday inaugural?


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

Mister Moo said:


> I am feeling that, with the considerable number of votes, a run-off election will be appropriate. Howsabout a Mayday inaugural?


The sooner the better. Lets get this over and done with and move on....like the next phase....political scandal erupts, deputy is asked to take the rains, calming major social unrest and violent threats on said Mayor....you just know how these things go....


----------



## brianwalden (Mar 18, 2009)

Mister Moo said:


> I am feeling that, with the considerable number of votes, a run-off election will be appropriate.


This whole election was your idea, it's your choice. But if you're looking for input I think a runoff is a good idea - who wants a mayor who received less than 1/3 of the total votes?



Mister Moo said:


> Howsabout a Mayday inaugural?


If we're going for the first of the month, April Fool's Day would have been the perfect day to honor our mayor.


----------



## Hendu3270 (Jan 23, 2009)

brianwalden said:


> Newbies are going to be awfully confused when they see a thread about ****ing a pipe. :drum:


Now that's freakin' funny!!!


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

DubintheDam said:


> The sooner the better. Lets get this over and done with and move on....like the next phase....political scandal erupts, deputy is asked to take the rains, calming major social unrest and violent threats on said Mayor....you just know how these things go....


We have a quorum. We have a runnoft.

Cast your final vote for the runnofts at:
*
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-pipe-forum/248814-now-here-vote-mayor-run-off.html
*


----------



## Bassie (Mar 5, 2009)

I voted on Dub,...after seeing his extraordinary vid on utube. What a mayor he wil be !!!


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Bassie said:


> I voted on Dub,...after seeing his extraordinary vid on utube. What a mayor he wil be !!!


:gossip: ...Dub won! http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-pipe-forum/248814-now-here-vote-mayor-run-off.html


----------

